# can i use this as a substitue for methylene blue?



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.petco.com/product/102424/Hik ... h-Aid.aspx

Its supposed to work like methylene blue and also has some in it. although the number one ingredient is neomycin sulfate. Does anyone know if any of the ingredients will damage eggs?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Personally, I'd forgo the risk and just bathe them in tadpole tea. Boil up some Indian almond or oak leaves and use that water for the tads.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

look at this MSDS for one of the ingredients. 

https://fscimage.fishersci.com/msds/13533.htm

Ed


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

oof! im glad i asked on here before i bought and used it. Whats a good way to identify an oak leaf? i see "oak" everywhere but i think they might be off another species of tree and just look like oak leaves.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Oak? Aren't Oak laves easy to identify. Yes there may be different species but I thought they all work the same way. Oak leaves are long with spikes along the side.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Not all oaks have pointy ends to the leaves (look up blackjack oak for an example) but most have that general shape. 

You can also use alder cones, or almond leaves to make tadpole tea. Basically any of the plants that have a high level of tannins. If you are using oak leaves, look up how to identify red oaks as this group of oaks tends to have higher levels of tannins. 

Ed


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Use blackwater extract. For young tads I wil occasionally put a small piece of oak leaf in the water too.


----------

